# shimano 9 speed cassette with 27 tooth sprocket



## alecstilleyedye (10 Jul 2008)

needed for a one off event (wild wales challenge). would prefer to borrow/buy s/h than buy new as i won't need it in even the hillier bits where i live.


----------

